# They Had Avocados



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2014)

A wife asked her husband  "Could you please go shopping for me and buy one carton of milk
 And if they have avocados, get 6. "

 The husband went and a short time later the husband comes back with 6 cartons of milk.

 The wife asks him, "Why did you buy 6 cartons of milk?"

 He replied, "They had avocados."


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2014)

Duh!       Lol


----------



## That Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

Just followin' directions.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2014)

Yep - wifey has to learn to speak properly. 

"They Had Avocados" ... that almost sounds like the title of a Western ...


*pan across Western scenery, tired, dirty men riding thirsty horses*

Oh, out in the West
It could bring out all the best
In a man, from his head to his toes

He could travel very far
On a horse - not a car! -
If he only had a couple avocados.

Avocados,
Avocados,
Yes, the men in the West
Had avocados

They were big, 
They were green,
Much more tasty than those beans!
Avocados,
Avocados ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2014)

Good toe tappin' there Sifu! :jammin:


----------



## Ina (Feb 25, 2014)

Of course that is a country song Phil.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2014)

Ina said:


> Of course that is a country song Phil.



Of course!


----------

